# Guide recommendations for Fort Myers area early May.



## TexMike (Apr 19, 2019)

I will be in the area for work and have a few days free and would like to fish inshore snook/tarpon. I fish in Texas for reds and trout a lot so hope to catch something else.
Thanks for the help.
Mike


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

TexMike said:


> I will be in the area for work and have a few days free and would like to fish inshore snook/tarpon. I fish in Texas for reds and trout a lot so hope to catch something else.
> Thanks for the help.
> Mike


Captain Tommy Locke is based out of Boca Grande and is as good as it gets. Among the more famous anglers you could list among his clientele are Bill Bishop and the late Lefty Kreh. His specialty is tarpon, but he can put you on all of the best game species that Boca Grande, Charlotte Harbor and Pine Island Sound have to offer, including snook, tarpon, cobia, reds and trout. His email is: [email protected]. His website is www.tommylockeoutdoors.com and his phone number is 941-964-0083. He's been guiding since the 1980s. He played college and professional baseball. I believe he is currently fishing out of an East Cape Evo X on the flats. His brother-in-law is Dave McCorkle who owns Ram Lin Trailers.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Captain Dave Gibson, he has been guiding in our area since 1987. Good guide and great guy.


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

If you're looking for shallow water, light tackle / fly fishing, check out Gregg McKee out of Pine Island / Matlacha area. Great guide.


----------



## TexMike (Apr 19, 2019)

Thanks guys I will look into these.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Paul Hobby

fishinghobby.com


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Fished with Greg Mckee out of pine island and put me on a lot of reds. I was interested in his B3. Turns out I ended up with his old B2. Two excellentguides in Boca area reasonable and top notch: Rex Gudgel (Cast with Rex 706-254-3504) and Al White (Boca on the fly 941-830-1375, ) Rex is wonderful to fish with and a certified casting instructor. Al just as good. All great choices.


----------



## tarponio (Jun 22, 2013)

Charlie cooper fishing charters book him on FishingBooker.com


----------

